# BC residents pay $157 million more



## dcraig (May 14, 2011)

Here is another interesting fact for all those people that like to compare healthcare in BC with that of Ontario and the rest of Canada. An article in the Vancouver Sun on Thursday, quoted a study by the University of BC, that showed that under the current BC healthcare system, last year people in BC paid $157 MILLION dollars more for generic drugs than they would have paid if BC used the same sytem as Ontario. Healthcare in Canada is NOT the same in all provinces, so please stop making it sound like it is, it's misleading to those people who haven't decided where in Canada they want to live. :crutch:


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

dcraig said:


> Here is another interesting fact for all those people that like to compare healthcare in BC with that of Ontario and the rest of Canada. An article in the Vancouver Sun on Thursday, quoted a study by the University of BC, that showed that under the current BC healthcare system, last year people in BC paid $157 MILLION dollars more for generic drugs than they would have paid if BC used the same sytem as Ontario. Healthcare in Canada is NOT the same in all provinces, so please stop making it sound like it is, it's misleading to those people who haven't decided where in Canada they want to live. :crutch:


This is just another example of how the BC government mishandles our medical system, doesn't matter whether its generic drugs, land or air ambulances, funding for hospital beds, long term care, or whatever, they just don't know how to do things efficiantly, and as a result the money is wasted, which results in layoffs, cutbacks, looong waits for tests and operations, bed closings etc etc. One of our local hospitals have funding for 30 less beds than they did 20 years ago, even though the population has grown by 1000's, I guess we aren't supposed to get sick or injured as much as we used to, and most of those rooms that used to have beds are now office space. At least one department has 2 more supervisors than they had 3 years ago, even thought the dept is still the same size with same number of employees, and these supers make about $70k a year each.


----------

